# ISO Ice Cream Cake



## virgo152 (Feb 6, 2008)

I would like to make an ice cream cake for my bf for Valentines Day.  What are your favorite ones


----------



## merstar (Feb 6, 2008)

This has been on my to-try list forever:

COFFEE ALMOND ICE CREAM CAKE WITH DARK CHOCOLATE SAUCE
Coffee Almond Ice-Cream Cake with Dark Chocolate Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------

